# [solved] Where does chrony 3.5-r2 get its sources from?

## Jimini

Good morning,

since I went from chrony 3.3 to 3.5-r2, it is driving me nuts. Everyday, I have thousands of "chronyd[2964]: Selected source 213.209.109.45" and "chronyd[2964]: Can't synchronise: no majority" in my log.

So I replaced the gentoo.pool.ntp.org servers with the ones from de.pool.ntp.org - no effect.

Then I defined one single server (server 134.76.249.201) - no effect.

I even removed all pools and servers from the config file - chrony still logged a huge number of different sources.

This is my config file on 2 of my systems (I removed all comments):

```
driftfile /var/lib/chrony/drift

makestep 1.0 3

rtcsync

server 134.76.249.201
```

These are the log entries after I restart chronyd:

chrony-3.3

 *Quote:*   

> chronyd[6442]: chronyd version 3.3 starting (+CMDMON +NTP +REFCLOCK +RTC -PRIVDROP +SCFILTER -SIGND +ASYNCDNS -SECHASH +IPV6 -DEBUG)
> 
> chronyd[6442]: Frequency 73.099 +/- 3.944 ppm read from /var/lib/chrony/drift
> 
> chronyd[6442]: Selected source 134.76.249.201

 

chrony-3.5-r2

 *Quote:*   

> chronyd[30490]: chronyd version 3.5 starting (+CMDMON +NTP +REFCLOCK +RTC -PRIVDROP +SCFILTER -SIGND +ASYNCDNS -SECHASH +IPV6 -DEBUG)
> 
> chronyd[30490]: Frequency 19096.453 +/- 2507.657 ppm read from /var/lib/chrony/drift
> 
> chronyd[2964]: Selected source 162.159.200.1
> ...

 

...and so on.

Does chrony-3.5-r2 come with any "hard coded" sources? For me it seems, as if it overrides its own config file...

Kind regards,

Jimini

----------

## freke

Not much help I know - but for me 3.5-r2 respects my server directives just fine.

```
Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: chronyd version 3.5 starting (+CMDMON +NTP +REFCLOCK +RTC +PRIVDROP +SCFILTER -SIGND +ASYNCDNS -SECHASH +IPV6 -DEBUG)

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Enabled HW timestamping on Eth1

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Enabled HW timestamping on Eth2

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Enabled HW timestamping on Eth3

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Frequency -14.251 +/- 0.610 ppm read from /var/lib/chrony/drift

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Using right/UTC timezone to obtain leap second data

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Loaded dump file for 2001:470:28:4a6::4

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: Selected source 2001:470:28:4a6::4

Nov 16 19:36:11 borg chronyd[12984]: System clock TAI offset set to 37 seconds
```

2001:470:28:4a6::4 being my ntpd-host

----------

## freke

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> chrony-3.5-r2
> 
>  *Quote:*   chronyd[30490]: chronyd version 3.5 starting (+CMDMON +NTP +REFCLOCK +RTC -PRIVDROP +SCFILTER -SIGND +ASYNCDNS -SECHASH +IPV6 -DEBUG)
> 
> chronyd[30490]: Frequency 19096.453 +/- 2507.657 ppm read from /var/lib/chrony/drift
> ...

 

I notice your Chrony changes PID (or do you have multiple instances running) - the one changing sources has a lower PID, an old instance not shutdown properly?

----------

## Jimini

Meh...for some reason, chrony did indeed run with 2 instances. Ended one, killed the other one - problem solved. Thank you!

Kind regards,

Jimini

----------

